# Windows XP plus rapide que osx lion



## AppleSpirit (28 Octobre 2011)

Etant donné la censure bolchevique qui règne sur ce site, je continue ma discussion sur la terrasse. 


--> Réponse à thirum bien sûr que je sais masquer le dock mais ça reste lourd le fait qu'à chaque fois que tu passes la souris devant il réapparaît.


----------



## tirhum (28 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Etant donné la censure bolchevique qui règne sur ce site, je continue ma discussion sur la terrasse.


Continue, ne t'arrête pas, tu n'auras bientôt plus besoin de rien... 




AppleSpirit a dit:


> --> Réponse à thirum bien sûr que je sais masquer le dock mais ça reste lourd le fait qu'à chaque fois que tu passes la souris devant il réapparaît.


Oh oui, c'est vraiment usant !...


----------



## AppleSpirit (28 Octobre 2011)

tellement infantilisant ce dock que tu te traînes comme un boulet et dont il est impossible de se séparer complètement !


----------



## patlek (28 Octobre 2011)

Hopolà... encore un sujet épatant.


----------



## tirhum (28 Octobre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Hopolà... encore un sujet épatant.


Nan, ici, c'est la deuxième partie !... 
Là il "développe" !...


----------



## AppleSpirit (28 Octobre 2011)

Tandis qu'avec le menu démarrer t'as accès à absolument tous tes documents et logiciels en un seul clic et en plus de manière hyper rapide !! 

et t'as le style austère de xp digne d'un vrai geek et non toutes ces fioritures que t'as dans osx dans le style métrosexuel !


----------



## tirhum (28 Octobre 2011)

Et ton PC, tu as fait un peu de tuning, dessus ?!...


----------



## AppleSpirit (28 Octobre 2011)

un vrai geek ne fait pas de tuning il est toujours devant son écran et il n'a limite même pas de voiture tellement il ne sort jamais.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Octobre 2011)

Merci au petit Titi de ne pas feeder ze troll, sinon, je redemande le rétablissement des CDB rouges


----------



## AppleSpirit (28 Octobre 2011)

oui c'est juste il faut réinstaurer la censure même sur la terrasse et en chantant l'internationale s'il vous plaît !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h11 ----------

Entre parenthèses je vous laisse admirer mon nouvel avatar !!!  qui soit dit en passant donne accès à un menu que vous n'avez pas et qui vous force à ramer tellement vous devez chercher vos applications à la fois dans le finder et dans le dock tout en attendant que ça finisse de ramer !!!!! mouhahhaha


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Etant donné la censure bolchevique qui règne sur ce site, je continue ma discussion sur la terrasse.



n'utilise pas des mots dont tu ne connais pas l'usage 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h30 ----------




AppleSpirit a dit:


> un vrai geek ne fait pas de tuning il est toujours devant son écran et il n'a limite même pas de voiture tellement il ne sort jamais.



et ben sort  tu nous gonflera plus


----------



## AppleSpirit (28 Octobre 2011)

Franchement vous imaginez un vrai geek en train d'utiliser le dock ? haahahha le dock c'est vraiment pour les assistés qui s'ils ne voient pas un gros rond avec un dessin dedans se mettent à paniquer mouahahhah


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2011)

Qu'on amène le pal !!!!!!


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2011)

mayday mayday


----------



## Fìx (28 Octobre 2011)

J'sais pas quel est l'con qu'a appuyé sur son avatar, mais c'est vraiment pas malin....... 




Bon.... y'a plus qu'à trouver l'autre bouton maintenant... :sleep:


----------



## AppleSpirit (28 Octobre 2011)

la geek no life attitude man


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> la geek no life attitude man



ta connerie attitude plutôt  mais vit dans le monde réel bordel


----------



## tirhum (28 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> la geek no life attitude man


Suffit, banafouf, maintenant !...


----------



## AppleSpirit (28 Octobre 2011)

Je préfère tellement les menus de windows où tout est carré et précis que le monde réel !! En plus franchement avec google street view je vois vraiment plus l'intérêt de sortir.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2011)

Ben là t'as plus qu'à mettre le moteur en veille


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2011)

quelqu'un pou virer de troll ?  (le flood et le trolling c'est un motif de ban définitif ?  )


----------



## wath68 (28 Octobre 2011)

Il est rigolo MachinSprout. 

Et Spotlight, ou un autre Launcher pour lancer tes applications, tu ne connais pas ?

Pfff faux geek va.


----------



## patlek (28 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Je préfère tellement les menus de windows où tout est carré et précis que le monde réel !! En plus franchement avec google street view je vois vraiment plus l'intérêt de sortir.



Alors là; je suis trop d' accord avec toi.
En plus avec les prospectus, il n' y a trop plus qu' a téléphoner pour avoir une pizza.

Mais ils ne peuvent pas comprendre (C' est quazi trop eux les trolls!)


----------



## AppleSpirit (28 Octobre 2011)

Je me demande quand même pourquoi l'os le plus répandu au monde est xp et pas osx mouhahhah


----------



## Fìx (28 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Je me demande quand même pourquoi l'os le plus répandu au monde est xp et pas osx mouhahhah



Hahahahahahaha!!!

Question d'prix ptêt?....

Hahahahahahaha!!! 


Bon sang quel fou rire!... J'm'arrête plus!.... :sleep:


----------



## AppleSpirit (28 Octobre 2011)

je pense pas que l'armée américaine utilise osx avec les jolis icônes tout ronds du dock mouhahahhah


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> je pense pas que l'armée américaine utilise osx avec les jolis icônes tout ronds du dock mouhahahhah


Continue et tu vas te faire étriper à la mode de chez toi :mouais:


----------



## jugnin (28 Octobre 2011)

Salut. T'es pas très intéressant, comme troll. Inodore et translucide. Mais persévère quand même.

Bisou.


----------



## Fìx (28 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> je pense pas que l'armée américaine utilise osx avec les jolis icônes tout ronds du dock mouhahahhah



Et non......... 

Tout le monde attend depuis longtemps le portage de "missile_destroy_troll.exe" sur Mac.... mais les développeurs trainent... Ça nous rendrait bien des services pourtant....


----------



## jugnin (28 Octobre 2011)

En même temps, les missiles sous OSX, ils seraient bien trop stables pour exploser. Hé.

Voilà. J'ai fait une blague de geek, faut que j'picole.


----------



## AppleSpirit (28 Octobre 2011)

stable ? mouhhahahhaha après deux semaines d'utilisation de osx le processeur se met à avoir une activité élevée alors même qu'aucune application n'est en fonction tellement c'est de la daube. Perso ça fait quasi un an que je me suis converti à windows et il a pas planté une seule fois que ce soit seven ou xp et avec windows contrairement à ce veau de osx le processeur est exactement à 0% lorsque tout est fermé !!!


----------



## patlek (28 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> je pense pas que l'armée américaine utilise osx avec les jolis icônes tout ronds du dock mouhahahhah



Ouais... Meme que dans "indépendance day", ils parviennent a virusser le systéme informatique des extra terrestres, çà veut trop dire que meme les extra terrestres: ils sont sur XP.


----------



## tirhum (28 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> (...) contrairement à ce* vaud *de osx (...)


Veau...
À moins que tu n'habites dans ce canton...


----------



## wath68 (28 Octobre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Ouais... Meme que dans "indépendance day", ils parviennent a virusser le systéme informatique des extra terrestres, çà veut trop dire que meme les extra terrestres: ils sont sur XP.


Sans oublier Windows Media Player qui en fait autant 
http://www.koreus.com/video/pirate-indien-windows-media-player.html


----------



## Fìx (28 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> stable ? mouhhahahhaha après deux semaines d'utilisation de osx le processeur se met à avoir une activité élevée alors même qu'aucune application n'est en fonction tellement c'est de la daube. Perso ça fait quasi un an que je me suis converti à windows et il a pas planté une seule fois que ce soit seven ou xp et avec windows contrairement à ce *vaud* de osx le processeur est exactement à 0% lorsque tout est fermé !!!



Merde! 


J'voulais le vanner, lui le pro de l'orthographe...... mais c'est qu'en fait il a raison!!


----------



## da capo (28 Octobre 2011)

Vous pouvez continuer un peu ?
Lire un fil à la con, avec un troll pas trop agressif, c'est idéal au retour du boulot.

Mais faites pas trop de vannes, ne soyez pas trop méchant avec lui, sinon il va filer.

Tiens, je m'en vais lui mettre un petit coup de boule vert pour l'encourager&#8230;


----------



## AppleSpirit (28 Octobre 2011)

Je ne sais pas de quoi vous parlez puisque j'ai bel et bien écrit veau et de toute manière le ratio entre quantité de mots écrits et nombre de fautes d'orthographe est de loin le plus faible me concernant sur ce forum. En termes de ratio tel qu'explicité ci-dessus I am the best. mouhahahahah


----------



## da capo (28 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Je ne sais pas de quoi vous parlez puisque j'ai bel et bien écrit veau et de toute manière le ratio entre quantité de mots écrits et nombre de fautes d'orthographe est de loin le plus faible me concernant sur ce forum. En termes de ratio tel qu'explicité ci-dessus I am the best. mouhahahahah



le ratio humour / mots écrits lui reste à améliorer.

Sinon,  what's up dock (1) ?





(1) ceci est un exemple peu élaboré de tentative d'humour : tu vois c'est pas compliqué.


----------



## Fìx (28 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Je ne sais pas de quoi vous parlez puisque j'ai bel et bien écrit veau



Et pourtant...


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2011)

je m'insurge, il n'y a plus de *censure bolchévique* depuis que je ne suis plus modérateur&#8230; 

non mais faut voir à surveiller son langage et ne pas essayer d'atteindre les points godwin ou alèm tout de suite !!


----------



## AppleSpirit (28 Octobre 2011)

Franchement le menu démarrer de xp il est tellement spirit !


----------



## da capo (28 Octobre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> je m'insurge, il n'y a plus de censure bolchévique depuis que je ne suis plus modérateur
> 
> non mais faut voir à surveiller son langage et ne pas essayer d'atteindre les points godwin ou alèm tout de suite !!



Oui, tu as raison ! 
Godwin über alles ! Staline rules ! 10.8 s'appellera Doberman ! Bolchevicki Léandros est bonne !


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (28 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Je ne sais pas de quoi vous parlez puisque j'ai bel et bien écrit veau[...]


:mouais:


----------



## Fìx (28 Octobre 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> :mouais:



Mais puisqu'on dit "vaud" t'façon!!..... Roooo!


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (28 Octobre 2011)

J'ai failli pas comprendre...


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2011)

surtout que le mec se répète&#8230; 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h32 ----------

planquez-vous, y'a Liebig Au Ski qui arrive !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> surtout que le mec se répète
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h32 ----------
> 
> planquez-vous, y'a Liebig Au Ski qui arrive !


Présent !!!!!!:love:


----------



## patlek (28 Octobre 2011)

Mais c' est un jeune foufou "La vitesse! la vitesse! la vitesse!!!"

Quand il serat vieux, il savourerat la lenteur de osx.


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2011)

dire qu'en plus il aura des problèmes d'érection&#8230;


----------



## patlek (28 Octobre 2011)

Sans compter l' incontinance.


----------



## Fìx (28 Octobre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> dire qu'en plus il aura des problèmes d'érection&#8230;



Et c'est l'anti-virus qui va flotter!


----------



## Mecyr (28 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Je ne sais pas de quoi vous parlez puisque j'ai bel et bien écrit veau et *de toute manière le ratio entre quantité de mots écrits et nombre de fautes d'orthographe est de loin le plus faible me concernant sur ce forum*. En termes de ratio tel qu'explicité ci-dessus I am the best. mouhahahahah



Tu as lu tous les posts de tous les membres de ce forum pour affirmer ça ?


----------



## tirhum (28 Octobre 2011)

Mecyr a dit:


> Tu as lu tous les posts de tous les membres de ce forum pour affirmer ça ?


Il ne va pas s'abaisser à ça, voyons !...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> dire qu'en plus il aura des problèmes d'érection&#8230;


Mais non ! C'est une légende urbaine ça !!!!! ... chez moi ça fonctionne toujours comme au premier jour (c'est-à-dire tant bien que mal !:rateau::rateau::rateau:rose:
ps : en fait, je suis un OSX sur pattes !


----------



## DarkMoineau (28 Octobre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Ouais... Meme que dans "indépendance day", ils parviennent a virusser le systéme informatique des extra terrestres, çà veut trop dire que meme les extra terrestres: ils sont sur XP.



D'ailleurs le super ordi qui passe sans problème les pare-feu extra-terrestre et les remplit de virus c'est un Powerbook  

[YOUTUBE]TAmHl9fVDSk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (28 Octobre 2011)

"comme au premier jour"... le jour de la naissance?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> "comme au premier jour"... le jour de la naissance?


...fô nin exagérer quand même !


----------



## wath68 (28 Octobre 2011)

Il faudrait fusionner ce fil (et les suivants) avec l'autre, http://forums.macg.co/la-cave-des-i...-itunes-tres-complique-a-utiliser-849722.html.

Ça nous fera une sorte d'anthologie que l'on pourra montrer à nos petits-enfants.

- "_Tu vois, c'est ça un troll. Un mauvais, mais un troll quand même._"


----------



## Arlequin (28 Octobre 2011)

c'est surtout un con

rien de plus

et il ne fera que passer

comme tant d'autres

passons à autre chose, non ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (28 Octobre 2011)

juste une question concernant le dernier post de arlequin, est-ce que le fait d'être sur la terrasse l'autorise à m'insulter ?


----------



## Fìx (28 Octobre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> passons à autre chose, non ?



Ouaiiis!!!


----------



## wath68 (28 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> juste une question concernant le dernier post de arlequin, est-ce que le fait d'être sur la terrasse l'autorise à m'insulter ?


Ce n'est pas lui qui a commencé 



AppleSpirit a dit:


> haahahha le dock c'est vraiment pour les assistés qui s'ils ne voient pas un gros rond avec un dessin dedans se mettent à paniquer mouahahhah



Une question aussi : pourquoi ne pas aller sur un forum Windows ?
Il doit bien aussi y avoir une section "Switch - Vous passez du Mac au PC"... quoique j'en doute un peu, et si tel était le cas il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de monde.


----------



## Arlequin (28 Octobre 2011)

fait sa chochotte maintenant :sleep:

pitoyable


----------



## AppleSpirit (28 Octobre 2011)

je viens de me faire un peu de windows 7 et là je suis de retour sur xp, franchement je crois que je préfère xp à windows 7, xp est tellement épuré et léger, tellement sans ces fioritures de métrosexuels, tellement magnifique, tellement sérieux et professionnel dans le style !

Je me demande si osx c'est pas fait pour les filles et les mecs efféminés quelque part d'ailleurs.... mouhahhahahahha


----------



## Madalvée (28 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> je viens de me faire un peu de windows 7 et là je suis de retour sur xp, franchement je crois que je préfère xp à windows 7, xp est tellement épuré et léger, tellement sans ces fioritures de métrosexuels, tellement magnifique, tellement sérieux et professionnel dans le style !
> 
> Je me demande si osx c'est pas fait pour les filles et les mecs efféminés quelque part d'ailleurs.... mouhahhahahahha



Rien ne vaut Mac OS 9


----------



## AppleSpirit (28 Octobre 2011)

moi j'adore le côté carré des anciens os, le côté minimaliste aussi. Je déteste toutes ces animations fades et inutiles qui ne font que monopoliser les ressources et ralentir le système. le côté minimaliste, carré et réactif c'est ça le top de chez top !!


----------



## DarkMoineau (28 Octobre 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Rien ne vaut Mac OS 9



Rien ne vaut vaut le System 1


----------



## wath68 (29 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> moi j'adore le côté carré des anciens os, le côté minimaliste aussi. Je déteste toutes ces animations fades et inutiles qui ne font que monopoliser les ressources et ralentir le système. le côté minimaliste, carré et réactif c'est ça le top de chez top !!



You know the minitel ?
C'est carré, pas d'animations, tu devrais adorer.

Et ça te changera de tes 8000&#8364; de mythos...oups matos.


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Octobre 2011)

Franchement vous êtes trop jaloux de mon nouvel avatar ça se voit trop mouhahahaha.


----------



## Madalvée (29 Octobre 2011)

En attendant si tu es encore debout à cette heure là c'est que Windows Update est en train de télécharger ses 40 mises à jour critiques quotidiennes.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Octobre 2011)

Il est nul ce sujet. 



Franchement, niveau provoc' à deux balles pour essayer de faire réagir les macaddicts du coin, ya mieux.
Là c'est juste creux. 







(maintenant que l'appat est posé, on attend que collofion vienne m'expliquer que j'ai tort, je devrais laisser les gentils nioubes décérébrés s'exprimer. )


----------



## Arlequin (29 Octobre 2011)

petit intermède culturel

[YOUTUBE]uD0oLX7eu70[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2011)

On alimente son jeu ...


----------



## ergu (29 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> juste une question concernant le dernier post de arlequin, est-ce que le fait d'être sur la terrasse l'autorise à m'insulter ?



Non.
C'est parce que tu es un cuistre et, qui plus est, pénible.


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Octobre 2011)

tellement magnifique la vidéo d'arlequin qui montre à quel point les macusers sont des moutons qui exécutent en file ce qu'on leur dit tels de vrais pantins qui ne dévient pas du sentier battu de leur dock tout propre en ordre avec ses jolies icônes tout illuminées mouhahahahaha


----------



## jugnin (29 Octobre 2011)

; , . !

Tiens, la ponctuation, cest cadeau.


----------



## ergu (29 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Je me demande si osx c'est pas fait pour les filles et les mecs efféminés quelque part d'ailleurs.... mouhahhahahahha



'tain plusieurs millénaires de civilisation pour en arriver à ça...
Bref.


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Octobre 2011)

ergu, ado imberbe qui montre coquettement son oeil et son sourcil t'aimerais pas aller faire un tour ailleurs des fois ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h44 ----------




jugnin a dit:


> ; , . !
> 
> Tiens, la ponctuation, cest cadeau.





mouahaha la vérité est que le troll tel que vous l'appelez a une capacité rédactionnelle telle que vous ne vous sentez point à la hauteur


----------



## wath68 (29 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> les macusers sont des moutons


Vu ta signature, t'en fais un beau de mouton.
Arrête, tu n'en deviens que plus ridicule et pathétique.




AppleSpirit a dit:


> MacBook pro unibody 15", 2.66 Ghz, 4Go DDR3, Lion / MobileMe
> Macbook blanc / iBook G4 / iPhone 3g / iPad / Time Capsule / Airport Express / Magic Mouse / Apple Mouse / Magic Trackpad / AppleCare / Apple Keyboard / Apple Spirit


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Octobre 2011)

Un ex mouton qui s'est libéré de ses fers et est sorti du rang !


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Mouahaha ! La vérité est que le troll, tel que vous l'appelez, a une capacité rédactionnelle telle que vous ne vous sentez point à la hauteur.



burp 

la vérité pousse au cul (Expérience, Nous (en) sommes encore là)

[youtube]SuO56zTEjP8[/youtube]

de rien


----------



## wath68 (29 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Un ex mouton qui s'est libéré de ses fers et est sorti du rang !


Ben casse-toi alors, bon débarras. 
Tu ne manqueras à personne je pense.


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Octobre 2011)

voilà alèm un autre coquet qui montre son &#339;il.


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> voilà alèm un autre coquet qui montre son &#339;il.


 c'est mieux qu'être un roquet&#8230; 


et tu me vois seulement maintenant, tu n'es pas très attentif aux gens qui daignent te répondre&#8230; sur un sujet mac à la Terrasse&#8230;


où on n'en a rien à foutre du mac&#8230;


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Octobre 2011)

Non je me casse pas j'obéis pas aux bolcheviques moi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h13 ----------

Alèm, c'est toi y l'as dit c'est toi y l'es.


----------



## wath68 (29 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Non je me casse pas j'obéis pas aux bolcheviques moi.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h13 ----------
> 
> Alèm, c'est toi y l'as dit c'est toi y l'es.



Je *NE* me casse pas, je *N*'obéis pas

 Ton quota baisse


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Octobre 2011)

Non, il n'y a pas de fautes, c'est du langage parlé tout simplement et il est écrit correctement. C'est comme si tu disais que Hergé fait des fautes lorsqu'il écrit Tintin et qu'il fait parler ses personnages en langage parlé.


----------



## ergu (29 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> ergu, ado imberbe qui montre coquettement son oeil et son sourcil t'aimerais pas aller faire un tour ailleurs des fois ?



J'y vais, j'y vais - le zoo virtuel à lancer des cacahuètes au gorille, ça va bien cinq minutes.
Je te laisse gesticuler dans ta cage.
Les gorilles, c'est has-been.


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Octobre 2011)

trop forte cette réplique du gorille je suis trop cassé mouhahhahaha


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Octobre 2011)

Nan vraiment, ça le fait pas...

S'il avait ouvert un sujet au comptoir pour expliquer très sérieusement les bienfaits de la pédophilie, là ok, ça aurait pu être rigolo.
Réactions offusquées, second degré, tout ça.

Mais visiblement il n'a pas assez d'imagination pour ce genre de choses.

On nage en pleine médiocrité : "tiens je vais aller sur un forum mac pour hurler partout que windows c'est mieux qu'osx, ça va être trop la poilade, ils vont être verts. Et puis tiens, je vais aussi leur dire que les mac c'est pour les filles, je vais trop rigoler, comment qu'ils vont être vénère, oah trop top l'idée!".

Juste triste. :sleep:

Bon allez, j'irais bien sur un forum d'amis des animaux pour leur dire que la vivisection c'est hyper cool, mais bizarrement j'ai autre chose à foutre un samedi après-midi.

Salut.


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Octobre 2011)

bobby mais c'est tellement nul tes répliques et ta remarque sur la pédophilie franchement c'est douteux...

tes répliques style que t'as mieux à faire un samedi après-midi mais ça vole tellement bas... je suis juste atterré.


----------



## Grug (29 Octobre 2011)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Etant donné la censure bolchevique qui règne sur ce site, je continue ma discussion sur la terrasse.
> 
> 
> --> Réponse à thirum bien sûr que je sais masquer le dock mais ça reste lourd le fait qu'à chaque fois que tu passes la souris devant il réapparaît.




Ben oui, mais en terrasse c'est hors sujet. 
On ferme.


----------

